# Democrats’ Real Global Warming Fraud Revealed



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As we already knew, but good to see that the evidence is available.



> Fortunately, high-tech research has finally sorted out the "mystery factor" in our recent climate changes-and it's mostly not CO2. Even redoubling carbon dioxide, by itself, would raise earth's temperature only 1.1 degree. That's significant, but not dangerous.
> 
> CERN, the world's top particle physics laboratory, just found that our big, abrupt climate changes are produced by variations in the sun's activity. That's the same sun the modelers had dismissed as "unchanging." CERN says the sun's variations interact with cosmic rays to create more or fewer of earth's heat-shielding clouds. The IPCC had long admitted it couldn't model clouds--and now the CERN experiment says the clouds are the earth's thermostats!





> Now, CERN has unraveled the earth's cloud chemistry--and confirmed Svensmark's theory--with their Large Hadron Collider producing the "cosmic rays." CERN found that the climate modelers totally failed to understand the interaction of electrically charged cloud particles created by the cosmic rays, which produced one or two orders of magnitude more clouds. The ionized clouds also reflected more heat back into space-and lasted longer. CERN's lead author, Ken Carslaw, said in the CERN Courier (December 2016) that all the projections of the climate models should thus be revised downward.


Articles: Democrats? Real Global Warming Fraud Revealed


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Confirming what most already suspected


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The heads of some of the demonrats should be stuffed into the particle stream of the collider.

How can they say that the polar ice caps are melting in one sentence the physical evidence is produced,

Showing that the Ross ice shell has increased by thousands of square miles?

They have claimed the California drought was man made, now will they claim the flooding also???


I read the article, was to the point and expressed much of my opinion for years.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have long believed that the whole "man made climate change" movement was nothing more then a scheme for government control and income redistribution. I would like to point out that there is a diary from a monk in the 13th century describing his tending the olive groves in GERMANY! For those who didn't catch the importance of that, presently there are NO olive groves in Germany and haven't been for well over 500 hundred years because it is too cold there.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is the sun stupid. 4 global ice ages each ended with global warming prior to industrialization. And how much time and money was spent on this horse hockey?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Notold63 said:


> I have long believed that the whole "man made climate change" movement was nothing more then a scheme for government control and income redistribution. I would like to point out that there is a diary from a monk in the 13th century describing his tending the olive groves in GERMANY! For those who didn't catch the importance of that, presently there are NO olive groves in Germany and haven't been for well over 500 hundred years because it is too cold there.





Camel923 said:


> It is the sun stupid. 4 global ice ages each ended with global warming prior to industrialization. And how much time and money was spent on this horse hockey?


HEY! Don't be confusing the issue with facts. It's the feeling that matter. :vs_sob:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More evidence that man made climate change bo-bo's are liars.



> It's climate hysterics who are in denial, not skeptics


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/its_climate_hysterics_who_are_in_denial_not_skeptics.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lying lefties as always....



> MATH ERROR: Scientists Admit 'Mistakes' Led To Alarming Results In Major Global Warming Study





> •Scientists behind a headline-grabbing climate study admitted they "really muffed" their paper.
> •Their study claimed to find 60 percent more warming in the oceans, but that was based on math errors.
> •The errors were initially spotted by scientist Nic Lewis, who called them "serious (but surely inadvertent) errors."


https://dailycaller.com/2018/11/14/scientists-mistakes-global-warming/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A reminder that the lefties have been using their continuously morphing lie about climate for over a 100 years. Strange how it is never based in fact and always changing....



> 1895 - Geologists Think the World May Be Frozen Up Again - New York Times, February 1895
> •1902 - "Disappearing Glaciers&#8230;deteriorating slowly, with a persistency that means their final annihilation&#8230;scientific fact&#8230;surely disappearing." - Los Angeles Times
> •1912 - Prof. Schmidt Warns Us of an Encroaching Ice Age - New York Times, October 1912
> •1923 - "Scientist says Arctic ice will wipe out Canada" - Professor Gregory of Yale University, American representative to the Pan-Pacific Science Congress, - Chicago Tribune
> ...


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/a_quick_refresher_course_to_remind_us_of_previous_global_warmingcooling_scares.html


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what should bother most Americans is how the US was "boxed" in by the likes of the Paris Accord >>> the damn thing should have been funded entirely by China - not only no restricts on them - but also no limits on the world areas like Africa and the Middle East that Chinz is moving on economically & militarily ....

France is having riots on the new fuel pricing >>> that's where Obammy had the US aimed - as dependant as possible on supply from the outside and the 3rd World .... if there's any one segment of RESIST that's pizzed more than others ----- it's those Green groups funded by the alternative energy and those outside fuel suppliers to the US >>>> they were close enough to castrating the US forever and Prez Trump has pulled the country back ....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hell folks...Global Warming is a litmus test....As soon as I hear someone comment about it, I know right away weather that person is normal or abby-normal....Lots of Special Folks out there these days....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> what should bother most Americans is how the US was "boxed" in by the likes of the Paris Accord >>> the damn thing should have been funded entirely by China - not only no restricts on them - but also no limits on the world areas like Africa and the Middle East that Chinz is moving on economically & militarily ....
> 
> France is having riots on the new fuel pricing >>> that's where Obammy had the US aimed - as dependant as possible on supply from the outside and the 3rd World .... if there's any one segment of RESIST that's pizzed more than others ----- it's those Green groups funded by the alternative energy and those outside fuel suppliers to the US >>>> they were close enough to castrating the US forever and Prez Trump has pulled the country back ....


The globalist communist plan otherwise known as UN Agenda 21/2030.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More media/lefty driven climate hysteria lies over the years......Very good links within the link below as well.



> Nolte: Only Anti-Science Suckers Believe Climate Change Hysteria





> This is how old I am. &#8230; Old enough to remember being told that by now&#8230;
> 
> 1.We would be living through a new Ice Age by the year 2000.
> 2.We would all die when the ozone layer disappeared.
> ...


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/27/nolte-only-anti-science-suckers-believe-climate-change-hysteria/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Global warming is now making it snow more in Antartica while causing the seas to slow their rise by 1/3rd. What can't global warming/man-made climate change/etc...do?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6480067/Global-warming-causing-snow-fall-Antarctica.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another short but good piece on the global warming/man-made climate change hoax. Also, the article mentions that the UN tries to partner up with local governments (like cities and counties) to impose their Agenda 21 crapolie. *ICLEI* is the name of this UN sub-group that tries to entangle local govts.



> The Hoax of 'Climate Change'


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/the_hoax_of_climate_change.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More evidence contradicting the hoax....



> Peer-reviewed study reveals majority of scientists are skeptical of 'global warming crisis'





> Don't look now, but maybe a scientific consensus exists concerning global warming after all. Only 36 percent of geoscientists and engineers believe that humans are creating a global warming crisis, according to a survey reported in the peer-reviewed Organization Studies. By contrast, a strong majority of the 1,077 respondents believe that nature is the primary cause of recent global warming and/or that future global warming will not be a very serious problem.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamestaylor/2013/02/13/peer-reviewed-survey-finds-majority-of-scientists-skeptical-of-global-warming-crisis/?fbclid=IwAR1FJWAjxAjlTSWjjpVGBAV9CdkqgW1e4rA5M2rTOn6Ca5W1yXU0L7VGLu8#4e9a98054c7c


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

(I swear I checked for the duplicate before trying to post again...)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

How in the world did I miss this thread over the last two years???

Great work bringing these articles together @RedLion!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Pertinent now and two years ago, but where is @RJAMES and the resident defenders of the norm?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An interesting bit of info related to this thread....



> It was easy enough to predict that Trump would appoint Dr. William Happer to set up a Presidential Committee on Climate Science.
> 
> Two years have passed and have been lost. The first years of the Trump administration were hobbled by poor Cabinet picks, a proportion of whom conspired against him and others who were just hopeless. Scott Pruitt at the EPA should have got on with Dr Happer's appointment straight away but instead spent $3.5 million on his own security detail. In the meantime, the climate juggernaut rolled on, producing 1,500 pages of alarmist nonsense in an official government report.
> 
> You can tell how important Dr Happer is by the forces that have been marshaled against him. The three major lefty media organizations - CNN, the Washington Post, and the New York Times - all came out to say Dr. Happer's efforts would be wasted. The Democrats are alarmed, calling Dr Happer's proposed panel "dangerous."


and....



> How will Dr. Happer and his panel set the world free? At the moment, the Marxist plotters bang on about the 97% scientific consensus on global warming. They have created a sealed edifice of lies and have maintained it assiduously. After Dr. Happer's report is released, the mantra of "Are you denying the science?" will be turned on its head.
> 
> Global warming has been a state-sponsored religion, with its priesthood funded from the public purse to the tune of $2.5 billion a year in the U.S. alone. The priests of that cult will be plucked off the public teat, and the memory of what they preached will fade. That frabjous day can't come soon enough.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/dr_happer_will_set_them_free.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well yeah. Pretty bad for the lying lefties when Green Peace is calling you fools and liars....



> Greenpeace Founding Member: 'The Whole Climate Crisis Is Not Only Fake News, It's Fake Science'


https://pjmedia.com/video/greenpeace-co-founder-the-whole-climate-crisis-is-not-only-fake-news-its-fake-science/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RedLion said:


> An interesting bit of info related to this thread....
> 
> and....
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/dr_happer_will_set_them_free.html


More on this as it appears to be moving forward.



> More than 140 groups and individuals signed onto a letter Monday supporting President Donald Trump's proposed climate panel to review recent studies on climate change.
> 
> The letter's signatories include conservative think tanks, science groups, scientists such as Ivar Giaever, who won the Nobel Prize in Physics in 1973, and others. Recent climate science is built on shaky predictions from flawed models, manipulated data and narrative-driven reports, the letter states.
> 
> "In our view, an independent review of these reports is long overdue," the letter, obtained by The Daily Caller News Foundation, reads. "Serious problems and shortcomings have been raised repeatedly in the past by highly qualified scientists only to be ignored or dismissed by the federal agencies in charge of producing [climate] reports."





> "If the alarmists are truly confident in their claims, they should welcome a review which would put to rest the doubts that have been expressed by climate skeptics. The opposition to a critical review suggests that the alarmists know their case is built on hot air and not on sound science," Myron Ebell, director of the Competitive Enterprise Institute's Center for Energy and Environment, said in a statement.


https://www.bizpacreview.com/2019/03/19/dozens-of-scientists-orgs-rally-behind-trumps-planned-independent-panel-on-climate-change-734607?utm_campaign=bizpac&utm_content=Newsletter&utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_source=Get+Response&utm_term=EMAIL


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I cant wait for the new Trump Climate Change Council to blow the lid off of this fraud big time.



> Ten Years after Climategate, the Global Warming Fraud Is on Life Support





> What the graph shows is the departure from the average for the 30 years from 1981 to 2010. The last data point is February 2019 with a result of -0.03 degrees C. So we have had 40 years of global warming and the temperature has remained flat. In fact it is slightly cooler than the long term average. Is it possible to believe in global warming when the atmosphere has cooled? No, not rationally. Is it possible for global warming to be real if the atmosphere has cooled? Again no.





> The opposite of global warming is global cooling. What are the chances of that? Pretty good in fact. Only one graph is need to show the potential for that - the aa Index which is a measure of the Sun's magnetic field strength. Records of that have been kept since 1868:
> 
> The second half of the 20th century had a solar magnetic field strength that was 50% higher than that of the last 60 years of the Little Ice Age. That ended in 2006. We are now back to the solar activity levels of the 19th century and that will bring the sort of climate our forbears had then.


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/ten_years_after_climategate_the_global_warming_fraud_is_on_life_support.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> The Jakobshavn glacier, located in Greenland, had been shrinking about 130 feet a year since 2012. But to the surprise of scientists, the last two years has seen the glacier growing at about the same rate it was shrinking.
> 
> I'm waiting for the inevitable explanation for the glacier's growth being global warming - which was no doubt the reason it was shrinking.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/scientists_surprised_that_formerly_shrinking_glacier_is_growing_again.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another good piece on the slowly fading scam....



> Global Warming Going the way of Russia Collusion





> Sunspots are not random but instead follow an 11-year cycle, from a minimum to a maximum. Sometimes the cycles last longer, for unknown reasons, with a 70-year period of near zero sunspot activity from 1645 to 1715, called the Maunder Minimum, or Little Ice Age. Enough of science class, how is this relevant now?
> 
> As reported by the Express, we are now entering one of these 11 year cycles as the Sun enters a solar minimum. As they report,
> 
> ...


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/global_warming_going_the_way_of_russia_collusion.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The newest angle of the scam.....



> UN hysteria linking climate change and species extinction mindlessly parroted by media





> The following article which says one million species are threatened because of humans. They say there are a total of eight million animal species. I am sure there is not a list of the one million endangered or a list of the eight million. The numbers are purely made up.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/un_hysteria_linking_climate_change_and_species_extinction_mindlessly_parroted_by_media.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More info into the fake numbers behind the fraud.....



> Do NASA's Latest Figures Confirm Global Warming?


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/do_nasas_latest_figures_confirm_global_warming.html


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, if this is all a big fraud, what do I do with all the parka's and snow boots I bought? :vs_lol:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 100 Years Of US Cooling





> Maximum temperatures have declined sharply in the US over the last century.





> As CO2 has risen, temperatures have declined.


https://realclimatescience.com/2019/09/100-years-of-us-cooling/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> So, if this is all a big fraud, what do I do with all the parka's and snow boots I bought? :vs_lol:


Sell 'em to the eskimos.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A related bit of information.



> CIA 1976 - Global Cooling Will Become The Central Issue Of Every Government


https://realclimatescience.com/2019/09/cia-1976-global-cooling-will-become-the-central-issue-of-every-government/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some more good info on the fraud.



> Extreme Fraud In The National Climate Assessment - 2018


https://realclimatescience.com/extreme-fraud-in-the-national-climate-assessment/


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I am not a climatologist nor an atmospheric scientist, I an an electrical Engineer and so I understand how the UV and Xrays from the Sun ionize the upper atmosphere and effect radio waves. It makes sense that similar reactions occur at the lower levels where the clouds are. How this effects our climate is beyond my pay grade. It seems that both sides are using the ignorance of 99% of the people to push their respective agendas. I don't believe either side more than I can throw them, However I DO believe that the Socialists Demonrats are using this as an excuse for an Agenda 21 world. They may be right or wrong, but it does not matter to them, the outcome is what is important.

I have a daughter who has a phD in atmospheric science. She is Convinced that man-made climate change is real. I Don't argue, because I know that I don't know !
If you read the Cern report They state that cosmic rays come from High density star clusters 3000 light years away and cause ionization of ammonia and sulpher dioxide atoms in the troposphere, thereby attracting water molecules and causing clouds. The Geomagnetic field shields the earth from most of the cosmic radiation. The geomagnetic field can be altered by expulsion of solar particles. However the Cern paper indicates that this change is probably insignificant. It goes to reason that more pollution in the atmosphere will cause more cloud formation. How this effects any change in climate is still NOT COMPLETELY UNDERSTOOD.On one hand it blocks solar radiation - leading to cooling on another it
keeps in the heat leading to warming. It is a COMPLICATED Problem, and I am sure the idiots in the Demonrat party can not comprehend any of this. Hell most of them cannot even speak coherently about daily activities 

https://home.cern/news/news/experiments/cloud-experiment-sharpens-climate-predictions

I have to admit that the whole climate change thing has prompted more people to think about conservation, which is good for all. As long as it is not taken to extreams.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> I am not a climatologist nor an atmospheric scientist, I an an electrical Engineer and so I understand how the UV and Xrays from the Sun ionize the upper atmosphere and effect radio waves. It makes sense that similar reactions occur at the lower levels where the clouds are. How this effects our climate is beyond my pay grade. It seems that both sides are using the ignorance of 99% of the people to push their respective agendas. I don't believe either side more than I can throw them, However I DO believe that the Socialists Demonrats are using this as an excuse for an Agenda 21 world. They may be right or wrong, but it does not matter to them, the outcome is what is important.
> 
> I have a daughter who has a phD in atmospheric science. She is Convinced that man-made climate change is real. I Don't argue, because I know that I don't know !
> If you read the Cern report They state that cosmic rays come from High density star clusters 3000 light years away and cause ionization of ammonia and sulpher dioxide atoms in the troposphere, thereby attracting water molecules and causing clouds. The Geomagnetic field shields the earth from most of the cosmic radiation. The geomagnetic field can be altered by expulsion of solar particles. However the Cern paper indicates that this change is probably insignificant. It goes to reason that more pollution in the atmosphere will cause more cloud formation. How this effects any change in climate is still NOT COMPLETELY UNDERSTOOD.On one hand it blocks solar radiation - leading to cooling on another it
> ...


Man made climate change is a fraud. Including for reasons such as


> 4. Climate alarmism is completely dependent on graphs and useless climate models generated by a small handful of people. The graphs are generated through scientifically corrupt processes of data tampering and hiding data.


https://realclimatescience.com/the-five-top-arguments-against-climate-alarmism/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Just last month...


> Climate change hoax collapses as Michael Mann's bogus "hockey stick" graph defamation lawsuit dismissed by the Supreme Court of British Columbia


https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-08-26-climate-change-hoax-collapses-as-michael-mann-bogus-hockey-stick-graph.html



> Michael Mann, creator of the infamous global warming 'hockey stick,' loses lawsuit against climate skeptic, ordered to pay defendant's costs


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/08/michael_mann_creator_of_the_infamous_global_warming_hockey_stick_loses_lawsuit_against_climate_skeptic_ordered_to_pay_defendants_costs.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Patrick Michaels did a great job explaining the scam when on with Mark Levin about 10 months ago. I encourage folks to watch it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good article that clearly shows the lies compared with the truth.



> Global Warming Fraud Exposed In Pictures


https://moneymaven.io/mishtalk/economics/global-warming-fraud-exposed-in-pictures-bA-1mNrK0kiarserpfa9iA/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another good video to watch about the man made climate change fraud.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 100 scientific papers: CO2 has minuscule effect on climate





> Within the past few years, more than 50 papers have been added to a compilation of scientific studies that refute the primary claim of climate-change activists that CO2 causes global warming.
> 
> The papers compiled by the NoTricksZone website, now numbering 106, find that CO2 has a minuscule effect on climate.
> 
> Words such as "negligible" are used to describe CO2's effect on the climate.


https://www.wnd.com/2019/12/100-scientific-papers-co2-minuscule-effect-climate/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 11 YEARS AGO TODAY - Junk Scientist Al Gore Predicted North Pole Would Be COMPLETELY ICE FREE in Five Years


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/12/11-years-ago-today-junk-scientist-al-gore-predicted-north-pole-would-be-completely-ice-free-in-five-years/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/12/11-years-ago-today-junk-scientist-al-gore-predicted-north-pole-would-be-completely-ice-free-in-five-years/


He also predicted he'd win an election.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Notold63 said:


> I have long believed that the whole "man made climate change" movement was nothing more then a scheme for government control and income redistribution. I would like to point out that there is a diary from a monk in the 13th century describing his tending the olive groves in GERMANY! For those who didn't catch the importance of that, presently there are NO olive groves in Germany and haven't been for well over 500 hundred years because it is too cold there.


Or the first century Romans tending to their grapes in the UK?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

